# Correctional Officer Douglas Falconer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Correctional Officer Douglas Falconer 
*Arizona Department of Corrections
Arizona*
End of Watch: Wednesday, October 1, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 1, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Douglas Falconer suffered a fatal heart attack while overseeing an inmate firefighting crew near Lake Havasu City. The crew had been fighting a wildfire in the Havasu National Wildlife Refuge when Officer Falconer suddenly collapsed.

Despite lifesaving efforts performed by members of the crew, Officer Falconer passed away.

Officer Falconer had served with the Arizona Department of Corrections for 4 years. He is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Arizona Department of Corrections
1601 West Jefferson Street
Phoenix, AZ 85007

Phone: (602) 542-3133

_*Please contact the Arizona Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

